# PC+HDTV+HDMI= Vido and sound on different inputs



## Stimson (Mar 18, 2011)

*[SOLVED] PC+HDTV+HDMI= Vido and sound on different inputs*

So i hooked up my TV to my PCs graphics card (Gigabyte GTX 670) via an HDMI cable just now. I have a surround sound system that i connect an auxiliary 3.5mm cable from the PC to the surround sound reciever. When i slect HDMI 2 on my TV, the channel for my PC, i get picture perfectly fine, but sound does not come through. When i switch to HDMI 1,3, or VGA however, the sound connects. Then when i switch back to HDMI 2 i can hear the noise the computer makes when you connect a new device (ipod, keyboard, mouse, external HD etc.) the two tone beep.

Another odd note is as soon as i disconnect the HDMI from my card, sound will come through on HDMI 2, but stop as soon as i insert it again.

EDIT: Someone facepalm me...

Anyway, solution i found literally a minute after posting is to go into the graphic card control panel and look at the 'Setup digital audio' tab under 'display' then it had an option to have audio run through one of the two DVI ports or the HDMI port. I just had to select the turn off audio from the drop down under HDMI. It didnt occur to me since this would be my first graphics card able to run a HDMI cable through it and thus the audio as well.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you figured it out.


----------

